# What do you always store/bring in your RV?



## FINNFOWLER

My wife and I are considering an RV. I am curious about what to keep or have on hand for the typical "in case this or that happens" repairs or needed items while out RVing? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Muleman

Beer for me and Wine for her.


----------



## bobbyc28

You never know how a RV parks utilities are laid out so I bring an extra 30 amp extension cord, water hose and sewer line.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

Muleman said:


> Beer for me and Wine for her.


Check!



bobbyc28 said:


> You never know how a RV parks utilities are laid out so I bring an extra 30 amp extension cord, water hose and sewer line.


Thank you sir. I am a completely new to this if we get one. I just don't want to be "that guy" bothering others asking dumb questions to the neighbors after I unhook the RV. I do plenty of that everywhere else. :slimer:


----------



## StinkBait

A small tool kit
A jack big enough to lift the trailer.
4way Lug Wrench
A box of spare blade fuses. 
Ratchet/Socket to drain the hot water heater after camping trips.
A couple of extra water hose gasket thingys
If a 50 amp trailer then get a 50A/30A dog bone for the campgrounds that do not have 50A
Keep a cheap throwaway sewer hose with fittings on board. Never know when you will puncture yours. The cheap ones do not like sunlight.
Also keep a few spare large hose clamps for sewer hose maintenance.


----------



## cva34

Stinkbait pretty well covered ;;;Rubber gloves for PoPO line;;several Flashlights and batteries of all kinds A/AA/C/D/9v;;Gojo for those greasy hand..If your electricity minded a DVM will come in handy...Chocks and blocks to level and stabilize and level when needed and you will need now and then


----------



## Ducatibilt

Most important tool you will need: #2 square head screwdriver! Pretty much every screw on an RV will be a square head. I keep a couple of them just in case.


----------



## Reloder28

First Aid
Fire Ext
Bungee Cords !!!!!!!


----------



## histprof

We have to keep AAA batteries since the AC thermostat is the little remote control unit. 50' water hose is good. A box with some 2x scraps to go under your jacks.

Coffee maker.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Make sure you have good tires (not Chinese) on that new to you rig. I changed mine out to Michelin XPS Rib, expensive but have been good to me on road for two years. Get those Mud Dobber screens if yours does't have and spider screen for Hot Water heater and Fridge vents. If you go to coast put on worst raggedy pants and shirts you have, crawl under your rig and spray corrosion x heavy duty on all metal parts (it works!). Get a pressure reducer for your city water connection. Get the Green Biodegradable PooPoo Tank treatment-It smells better. Also get a good 4000 W or better 50 state compliant generator if it does't have one, you will be glad you did. Good Luck and welcome to the RV life!!!


----------



## FINNFOWLER

Thanks for all the info! I am looking up what half this stuff is....DVM, dog bone, etc. HAHAHAHAHA! Sure do want a good smelling poo tank! Thanks again!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Extra sewer and water hoses, extra hose clamps, pressure regulator, 12 light bulbs, basic tool kit, Liquid Wrench for stubborn jack screws, spare tire, BBQ grill butane lighter for the water heater plus spare butane, flashlights, bug spray, mosquito repellant, rain gear.


----------



## histprof

Clothesline and pins.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

I'll remember more as I go along. A lot of the must haves are covered here by others. Ka-ching..... the $'s are adding up but like your OP, you just want to be prepared. Ok, add a small battery operated fridge fan, the fan is about a 1 inch diameter in a little cage and keeps the temps in your fridge evened out. Also, get a small 12 volt air compressor and buy an extra hose so you can plug into your tow vehicle and stretch it back to your trailer tires. Hey, don't forget the string of Red Hot Chili Pepper LED lights to go around your awning, right! Also, get a Bodypedic mattress topper for that RV bed (most RV mattresses are not very comfortable, some are-some aint).


----------



## MarineLife

I always have a mix tool kit, air compressor, gloves, bbq lighters, and i think a must for me is the BUBBA Blade it can be used for anything and stays sharp for 40 bucks you cant beat it....


----------



## Bull Fish

A good jack, 4 way, & cheater pipe for starters! Other than that I have a completely stocked cabinets a mini webber grill chairs bug candles and Muriel boxes of heavy duty rubber gloves. And spend the $$$ on a high quality dump hose. If you don't trust that small bit of advise I can't help you with anything. Lol.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

Bull Fish said:


> ...And spend the $$$ on a high quality dump hose. If you don't trust that small bit of advise I can't help you with anything. Lol.


I am looking for some 2" thick hose, face shield and a Tyvek suit!


----------



## Slip

I got a mercerator pump for pumping the poo tank through a water hose. Works great and don 't have to worry about unlevel ground or distance. Of cource, I have a dedicated water hose for it, for obvious reasons.
Duct tape is invaluable to keep.


----------



## Oceola

Lots of things to carry in your RV but the VERY BEST thing you can get is a genuine *"Astroturf"* door mat...Been using them for years and there are none better for cleaning sand, dirt, or mud off your shoes before entering your RV.

Unlike most other door mats there is a place for the dirt to go in the mat and not just stay on top...Just shake it out if sandy or if muddy wash it out...and they last forever.

The best trailer/RV accessory I have...Period. Just make sure it's the genuine Astroturf brand.

Can be found at Ace Hardware stores or on line.

http://www.astroturfmats.com/

I also switch to an inexpensive camp moc with no real tread on the sole when around the trailer...Been using these for years also.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/mens-guide-gear-trapper-mocs-tan?a=40264

Frank


----------



## DEXTER

Oceola said:


> Lots of things to carry in your RV but the VERY BEST thing you can get is a genuine *"Astroturf"* door mat...Been using them for years and there are none better for cleaning sand, dirt, or mud off your shoes before entering your RV.
> 
> Unlike most other door mats there is a place for the dirt to go in the mat and not just stay on top...Just shake it out if sandy or if muddy wash it out...and they last forever.
> 
> The best trailer/RV accessory I have...Period. Just make sure it's the genuine Astroturf brand.
> 
> Can be found at Ace Hardware stores or on line.
> 
> http://www.astroturfmats.com/
> 
> I also switch to an inexpensive camp moc with no real tread on the sole when around the trailer...Been using these for years also.
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/mens-guide-gear-trapper-mocs-tan?a=40264
> 
> Frank


100% agree. Best investment you can make. Get it cut big enough to cover the ground under entire awning area.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

Plan on changing your tires every 4-5 years. You can get more life out of them if you take them off, or lifting the trailer high enough to get the tires off the ground. Buy tire covers. Although they will look okay, the memory of the steel belts will surprise you on the road!

Buy a cover for your trailer. The sun will take it's toll quickly!


----------



## smokinguntoo

Get yourself a good caulk gun - one with the wire poker. Keep a couple of tubes of Dicor sealant. Every once in awhile a tree limb will bump something on the roof, or a seam will begin to open up and Dicor is the ticket for EPDM RV roofs. Do not use silicone as it does not work.

When you store your hoses - water and sewer - hook the ends together so they won't leak. We use one of the blue inline charcoal filters and a pressure regulator. I also use a hose splitter and a 90 degree adapter at the hose bib in case I need to use the other hose for something. I have a wheel lock that goes between the tires. When you are hooking up and the jacks are down, you do not want the trailer moving as you can damage them. some people use the slide-out supports and 5th wheel jacks. Pieces of construction lumber 2x10 - 2x12 are good for jack supports, levelling and wheel chocks. Keep a small box of electrical terminal ends and a terminal tool. Keep a jug of ant killer to spray before you put the jacks down. A 30Amp to 50 Amp or vise versa crossover and a 30 or 50 Amp to 110 volt adapter. Good pair of channel locks. Gloves. I leave an EZ-Up in the camper with bungee cords and big nails to secure. The awning will need 2 ea. deflappers and I use those screw in dog tethers to secure the two ends. Never leave an awning open when you are not there. A sudden storm can kill it in a heartbeat. Also a length of tv cable for the park if they have an antenna or satellite. a lot of folks use the portable black water potty dump containers - with/without wheels. Depends on the number of folks and the length of stay. If the black water fills up it is either one of those or pick up and go to the dump. PITA.

I also figured out which replacement roof vent I need and keep a spare in the trailer. A big fan comes in handy. A long charcoal lighter is a must. Try poopourri - it works! Added a towel rod and some hanger accessories in the bathroom.

Don't forget that #2 square driver bit - almost everything on an RV is held together with them.

After leaving my TV antenna up a couple of times I got one of these - and it works like a champ!!! DUH!

SG2


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

X2 on everything Smoking Gun said. For the EPDM Rubber RV roofs, you will need to clean and condition every 6 months. Get the Dicor Rubber Roof Cleaner spray bottle and the refill bottle. You will use a lot when cleaning. Also get the Dicor UV-Protectant to apply after cleaning. Mine roof is two years old and is as white as the day it was put on. Get a long handle soft brush to clean. I use a 12 foot A frame ladder (done on level concrete by the way-way safer) and just move around the rig. Don't do this on a windy day because you don't want the chemicals all over you. Man you are getting a lot of good advice from others on here. You are gonna be a Rubber Tramp before you know it.


----------

